# Fujiwara?



## Mattias504 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wondering if you ever got around to measurements on these knives. You got them and I can't seem to recall really hearing much about them. They look so awesome. I'm searching for a really good line, hoss type knife. These have the appearance to fit the bill.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 30, 2011)

Sadly i'm behind on the measurements... any one in particular you want to know? I can do that one first.


----------



## Mattias504 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been looking at the 210mm gyuto. The 240 would be cool, too.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 30, 2011)

cool... i'll try to get those done this evening (and any others i can get to while i have time)


----------



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry it took me a little extra time, but the measurements for all of the Fujiwara knives are up now... you can see them all here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/fujiwara-teruyasu.html

Let me know if you have any questions about them


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 3, 2011)

Cool. Thanks, Jon!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 3, 2011)

no problem... let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah can I borrow one for a little while?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 5, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> Yeah can I borrow one for a little while?


 
If by borrow, you mean you want to buy one, then yes


----------

